# Boiler programable



## CHICO (Abr 1, 2008)

Buenas a todos,

Queremos hacer un proyecto en la escuela, el cual trata: UN BOILER CON ENCENDIDO DE FUEGO PROGRAMABLE!

El timer no hay problema, podemos hacer un contador que al llegar a cierta hora (7:00 am por ejemplo) mande una señal. 

El problema es A QUE le va a mandar la señal para activar el quemador? 
El termostato en los boilers más comunes, la señal que manda al cerrarse o abrirse el circuito debido a la temperatura no es digital, no conosco muy bien el funcionamiento de un boiler, sólo se que es en a base al calor detectado por el termostato el cual cierra o abre una válvula la cual permite el paso del gas.

Una idea era adaptar la circuitería implementada en los BOILERS DE PASO! En estos se entiende que el control del encendido se hace en forma digital y que no utilizan flama. Me imagino que han de llevar un sensor de flujo que al detectar el flujo de agua mande una señal y active el quemador.

La idea en si es sustituir el SENSOR DE FLUJO por EL TIMER!, 
no se si esté bien la idea y si se pueda impleentar, si alguien sabe más sobre el funcionamiento de los boilers de paso y me pueda asesorar con el proyecto se los agradecería mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Abr 1, 2008)

en las calderas (boilers) mas comunes a gas por ej el encendido se realiza electricamente con un gran magicklic hecho a partir de un transformador de neon o algo asi de cualquier forma como encienda la caldera no es problema por que puedes dejar una llama piloto y habilitar el fluido combustible con una solenoide ,etc etc eso lo activas con tu timer
pero nunca intervengas en el circuito de agua de entrada[/size]por que si se queda sin agua momentaneamente y sigue calentando o comienza a hacerlo con poca agua y depronto llega de repente ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡va a volar a la mrd!!!!!!! ha pasado en muchos lugares
salu2 
pd ten cuidado


----------



## CHICO (Abr 2, 2008)

Gracias Santixman por tu atención.

Entiendo tu explicxación, sólo que creo se sale un poco de la idea que tenemos.

La idea original es un boiler común y corriente como el que hay en la mayoria de los hogares, los cuales no llevan transformadores de neón ni solenoides, eso creo. 

Queremos adaptar el circuito de control del encendido del quemador de un boiler de paso a un boiler convencional los cuales siempre tienen agua en su depósito.
Esto implicaría remover los serpentines y en su defecto colocar un tipo de plancha o algo asi, que es el que calentará el agua en el boiler convencional. 

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Abr 2, 2008)

primer algun tipo de plancha no tendria la transmision termica de una serpentina tipo evaporador y si quieres controlar el encendido electrica o electronicamente necesitas una solenoide para controlar el paso de gas y para el encendido lo mas simple es una llama piloto bueno espera que busque y si encuentro te paso los diagramas electricos de calderas gonella

tu problema siempre es a que mandar la señal por eso nesecitas la solenoide
osea 
timer o controlador pic o pc o lo que sea--------solenoide
para el control de temperatura vienen unos termostatos danfoos frio calor con una salida analogica o digital los cuales usan una sonda creo que lm35 buscala que hay muchos circuitos de esa sonda
salu2


----------



## CHICO (Abr 3, 2008)

bueno gracias de nuevo santixman

Entonces yo soy el que no entiendo,, no se el funcionamiento de un solenoide ni precisamente lo que es, solo que es una especie de bobina. 

Necesitare entionces buscar información sobre eso, y ya con mas fundamentos cuestionar, no crei que se fuera a complicar mas el proyecto. 

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Abr 3, 2008)

no te respondi en mensaje privado por falta de tiempo. 
una solenoide es, si una bobina que al energizarla se convierte en un electroiman y activa el paso de gas puedes buscar solenoides de freon para refrigeracion marca danffos de 1/4 de pulgada que para el (en argentina le decimos calefon) quemador del calefon se habilite, ojo que tenes que ponerle una llama piloto continua entonces cuando la solenoide abre y pasa el gas, este se enciende
ahora tiene un consumo aprox de 30w o menos asique vas a tener que potenciar tu timer (si es que no tiene) con un rele para que se la banque


----------



## santiago (Abr 3, 2008)

podes usar concretamente una solenoide de refrigeracion que aguanta una presion mucho mayor(por seguridad) que las de gas convencionales 
para conectarla: se conecta igual que un foco (bombilla)cpero en vez de la llave o perilla de encendido va el rele de tu timer y de ahi ala bobina de la valvula (electrovalvula o solenoide)
en tanto el negativo va al negativo. entra a esta pagina y fijate las segundas de izquierda a derecha
http://www.danfoss.com/Products/Cat...5e01-47df-92cd-5972d837cf1a}&dyn_lang=
salu2


----------

